# First European trip - avoiding toll roads



## uncleswede (Apr 16, 2010)

Well, we have slightly less than 9 more working days left then we are officially retired 

We've only had the van since last October and have not managed a European trip as yet _but _ have an outbound Eurotunnel booked in late August. We've not booked for the return trip so this is the first ever open-ended trip for us ...!

The plan, as such, is to get to Calais and turn left, then spend 4-5 weeks visiting Belgium, Luxembourg, Germany, Austria, Italy, Switzerland and France in that order.

Thanks mostly to this forum we're pretty well prepared but I'm sure we'll hit a few wrinkles along the way 

Using the ViaMichelin site, I've looked closely at non-Toll routes for whole trip and it seems quite possible. I wouldn't normally worry too much about tolls but our van is >3.5t, so toll costs would be particularly expensive in Austria and Switzerland.

The key, it seems, is to have reliable knowledge of just where the toll roads are have good navigation skills!

So does anyone have any recommendations for printed European (or individual country) road maps where the toll roads are clearly marked?

Cheers


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

The Michelin Tourist and Motoring Atlas (_posh title for a road map_!!) shows toll roads, but not very obviously.

The distance "pins" and numerals are in red and yellow for tolls and blue for toll free.

The info is there, but it could be a lot clearer if the actual section of road was in a different colour.

Not much help I fear.

Dave


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

Phillips Multiscale Europe mapbook clearly shows tolled motorways in Europe.

One thing worth noting as you are over 3.5t - In Austria you can avoid a charge by not using motorways and expressways but in Switzerland you are subject to a Heavy Vehicle tax which is chargeable for your duration in the country regardless of whether you go on the motorways or not so theres no avoiding that one.

This is a preview of the form you need to fill out at the Swiss border with the various options. If you are just transiting Switzerland then a 10 day pass is probably the most cost effective option @ ChFr 32.50...

Form 15.91

The roads to avoid in Austria are shown >here<

Pete


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

Pete,

The 32.50 is for ten individual days. You can get a seven calendar day pass for 25euros at the border as we did at the Simplon pass border post this summer. 25euros is the minimum they sell.

Regards

Roger


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Just programme your sat nav to avoid toll roads.


----------



## uncleswede (Apr 16, 2010)

That's very helpful, guys. 
Thanks for the advice.


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Avoiding toll roads on that route will be hard work, especially in that time scale. If I were you I would stick to France and Germany. France is very big, I'm writing from the South , we have been away 5 weeks, avoided toll roads most of the time and had a week's detour into Germany, mind you we stop at lunch time ( 2 /3 hours driving a day) and that's it! Have fun !


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

Sorry, small correction the cost was in Swiss francs, not Euros!

Roger


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I tend to agree with Adonisito, uncleswede

If you want a whistle stop tour to check out the terrain it will be fine but you will not see much of anywhere

Our trips usually last around 7 weeks but could be longer as we never book a return and we find one country at a time, or even one area is plenty

France is huge and very varied, Germany the same The Mosel and the BlackForest for example completely different

This trip in Sept we will visit part of Italy, meandering where we find ourselves

It is of course your choice but don't forget to factor in periods of relaxation and exploration.

Above all whatever you decide have a fantastic time

Aldra


----------



## uncleswede (Apr 16, 2010)

Well here we are sitting in a bar in Cortina D'Ampezzo, Italy having made our way through France, Belgium, Germany and Austria. Avoiding toll roads in Austria was as easy as setting our garmin nuvi sat nav to avoid tolls and motorways


----------



## Tasha (May 23, 2005)

Alas it's probably too late now but we've travelled Austria three times now using a sat nav set to avoid toll roads without GoBox and without problem..
Switzerland requires payment but for >3.5 tons it is 10 days travel anytime within a single Calander year.


----------



## damar1 (Sep 29, 2012)

We have done that trip with the sat nav and the book called camperstop, and the sites in your sat nave,no tolls put into sat nav. Every thing is to hand and the other half does not need to look at maps all day.In the 35 yers we have had m,h the 2 best things ever got is a sat nav and the book camperstop


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi

I use the TomTom motorhome sat nav and it always asks if you want to use toll roads or not...and the difference in mileage....good piece of kit 

DJM


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Cant recommend a map as all I have is a tatty 2008 AA Map of Europe, an even more battered map of France and a Sat Nav. The AA One shows the toll roads. I think it was about a fiver off Ebay. I tend to use this in conjunction with the sat nav to avoid toll roads. This has worked for us for the last four years and this year for six months in Europe and I got back ok.  

What I will say though is that if your going to spend all that money on a trip dont miss out the likes of Switzerland or Austria because of a few tolls. Out of your list in my opinion they are by far the highlight of the trip. We were in Switzerland last summer in July and Austria this summer for July and they are just awsome. Hardly any motorhomes in Austria this year. Had the place to ourselves.

In fact I would willingly have my van air lifted the 320 miles to dover and the similar distance through northern France, Belgium and most of Germany (apart from the South) as (again for me) its all flat and boring.


----------

